

Why Linux-Users are Software Pirates. - macco
http://rockiger.com/en/content/linux-users-are-software-pirates

======
rcfox
The author obviously missed out on the Humble Indie Bundle
(<http://www.wolfire.com/humble>) just recently.

There was another game from a year or two ago that found that more people
bought Linux versions than Windows. I can't remember what that game was
though.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
The author obviously missed the ENTIRE POINT OF OSS! The idea is you don't
charge people for the CODE, or the compiled code, etc. You charge people
consulting. And it works. My co workers found good OSS, and guess what? They
hired the people who wrote it for a project, and those people delivered as
expected.

How did emacs oss shit start? The guy made an OSS editor, and said I will
customize it to your company's needs for my fees, and you just have to accept
that my changes will all be oss. And if I do something cool for someone else
you get those changes too.

Thats the point. You think Linus is having trouble finding a high-enough
paying job? HA!

The only thing this DOES mean though, is that those who "don't do" can't
really make the money on software. Unless they bring value to developers by
helping the devs get work, work together, etc. If all you have is 10 lines of
golden code and that is something someone else wrote and u can't do shit with
it, then you have nothing because everyone has those 10 golden lines. Yet if
you have the person who wrote them you have a competitive advantage.

~~~
macco
What has open source software to do with consulting? What kind of consulting
can you do if you are a developer for the Gimp?

------
numeromancer
He must be right! He uses so many exclamation marks!! Wow!!!

------
mooism2
By that logic, we're all pirates for reading his blog without paying.

